# Erst / nur 34 Jahre alt



## sevillista

¡Hola! Llevo unos días de baja y he empezado a repasar mis viejos apuntes de alemán, a ver si llego a un nivel medio bueno antes de ir a una academia. Como lo hago sola (y el idioma es bastante complejo), había pensado si me podíais echar una mano, por favor. De momento la duda es bastante tonta, pero la tengo: la diferencia entre erst y nur. Os pongo un ejemplo que se me acaba de dar:

Anton Becker ist ________ 58 Jahre alt, Margot Schulz _______ 28.

En el primer hueco tengo claro que va "schon", pero en el segundo yo hubiese puesto "nur", posibilidad que no tengo porque sólo puedo poner "schon" o "erst". ´¿Sería incorrecta esta frase?

Anton Becker ist schon 58 Jahre alt, Margot Schulz nur 28.

Vielen dank.


----------



## langalejandro

sevillista said:


> ¡Hola! Llevo unos días de baja y he empezado a repasar mis viejos apuntes de alemán, a ver si llego a un nivel medio bueno antes de ir a una academia. Como lo hago sola (y el idioma es bastante complejo), había pensado si me podíais echar una mano, por favor. De momento la duda es bastante tonta, pero la tengo: la diferencia entre erst y nur. Os pongo un ejemplo que se me acaba de dar:
> 
> Anton Becker ist ________ 58 Jahre alt, Margot Schulz _______ 28.
> 
> En el primer hueco tengo claro que va "schon", pero en el segundo yo hubiese puesto "nur", posibilidad que no tengo porque sólo puedo poner "schon" o "erst". ´¿Sería incorrecta esta frase?
> 
> Anton Becker ist schon 58 Jahre alt, Margot Schulz nur 28.
> 
> Vielen dank.



Yo sobre la pregunta no te puedo ayudar, pero puedo decirte que Dank va con mayúscula.
Sobre la respuesta a la pregunta habrá que esperar a los que saben.

Saludos,

Ale


----------



## sevillista

Ja, ja, lo que pasa es que he cogido un mal momento, con los alemanes pendientes de las semifinales de la Eurocopa .

Gracias por la corrección (hay que ir recordando poco a poco) y viel Glück für das Spiel (ojalá que eso sí esté bien ).


----------



## muycuriosa

Tienes que poner '.... (ist) erst 28'.

Es que 'sólo' (supongo que se usa 'sólo' aquí) tiene dos significados en alemán: 'nur' y 'erst' y con todo lo que tiene que ver con el tiempo (me parece) no se dice 'nur' sino 'erst'.

Es ist erst 8 Uhr.
Es ist erst April, kein Wunder, dass es nicht wärmer ist.
Er ist erst 7 Jahre, das kann er noch nicht wissen.

Saludos.


----------



## uguban

La diferencia entre 'erst' y 'nur' es un poco difícil de explicar así que te pongo unos ejemplos.

Heute waren *nur* 8 Studenten beim Unterricht. (y no vinieron más)
Um 8 Uhr waren *erst* 8 Studenten beim Unterricht. (pero después vinieron más)

Ich habe heute *nur* 10 € ausgegeben. (y no voy a gastar más)
Ich habe *erst* 10 € ausgegeben. (pero seguro que voy a encontrar algo bonito para gastar más dinero)

Ich bin *erst *35. (pero ojalá vaya a cumplir más)
Mozart ist *nur* 35 Jahre alt geworden. (y no va a cumlir más porque ya está muerto)

Es haben sich *erst* 5 Leute für den Kurs angemeldet. (pero todavía queda tiempo y esperamos que se apunten más)
Es haben sich *nur* 5 Leute für den Kurs angemeldet. (y el plazo de inscripción ya está cerrado)

¿Está un poco más claro?

Saludos


----------



## sevillista

Pues, Uguban, si te soy completamente sincera... más bien no .

Por ejemplo, en mis lecciones hay una conversación que dice:

Verstehen Sie Deutsch?
Nur ein biβchen.

Y se supone que puedo llegar a entender más, ¿no? No es algo ya completo/cerrado/definitivo.

Me temo que va a ser uno de mis talones de Aquiles en alemán.


----------



## uguban

En este ejemplo es más bien por modestia que dice 'nur', pero en principio es lo mismo que en los ejemplos que te di.

Sprechen Sie Deutsch?
*Nur *ein bisschen. (en este momento lo das por terminado, también para parecer más humilde)
*Erst* ein bisschen. (sigues aprendiéndolo)


----------



## T&Q

Hola a todos, 

No sé mucho de alemán, pero creo que la respuesta correcta a la pregunta que se formula podría ser la utilización de "schon" y "noch" en el sentido de que un participante sólo tiene un número de años y el otro ya tiene X años. 

Peter is noch 34 Jahre alt, Hans ist schon 55.


----------



## Sowka

Hola T&Q 



T&Q said:


> Peter is noch 34 Jahre alt, Hans ist schon 55.



En este caso, yo diría "erst": _Peter ist *erst* 34 Jahre alt, Hans ist schon 55_.

Se podría usar "noch" en el caso siguiente: _Hans ist schon 55 geworden; Peter ist noch 54_. 
Se entiende que Peter llegará a sus 55 años dentro de poco.


----------



## Geviert

Veo que es un thread del 2008 que quedó abierto, caramba. Los ejemplos de uguban son perfectos para comprender el matíz.

*Nur *es adverbio y deberá entenderse en sentido privativo como *nicht mehr als, bloß.* Deberá traducirse según contexto, en un sentido "por defecto", es decir, que *no llega* al límite, a la cualidad o a la cantidad que debería o que se espera:

schau nur! ¡mira al menos! 

es kostet nur drei Euro (sólo cuesta tres Euros, pudiendo costar mucho más, una oferta por ejemplo).

Heute waren *nur* 8 Studenten beim Unterricht. (y no vinieron más) - hoy vinieron *tan solo* ocho estudiantes a la lección (pudiendo o debiendo venir más. Se note el tiempo pasado del verbo).


El adverbio *erst *se sobrepone a veces con nur, pero su matiz depende del contexto donde se use, tendencialmente en contextos temporales. Su sentido es siempre "por exceso", es decir, se espera que lo referido llegue o que sobrepase, que alcance la cualidad, cantidad o el momento que le corresponde: 

 Ich bin *erst *35 (tengo solo 35, tengo _*apenas*_ 35,  y se espera que cumpla más).

La frase 

Sprechen Sie Deutsch?
*Nur *ein bisschen. 

es obviamente una galentería social para no quedar mal en el caso que efectivamente no se hable nada.


----------

